# Kurbeln einbauen



## Jeanette (28. Dezember 2002)

Ich muss bald eine 3-teilige Kurbel in ein BMX einbauen!

Hab das noch nie gemacht   und es sind ganz schön viele Teile in der Verpackung.

Was muss ich beachten ? Was kann/darf man (nicht) falsch machen ?

Gibt es evt. einen Online Workshop oder so ?


----------



## Airborne (28. Dezember 2002)

Doch, da biste net der erste, der sowas macht. 

Mach mal nee Suche (button oben links) und such nach gängigen Chromo-Kurbeln, 'DMR Chieftain Cranks' oder FUNN , dann wirste mit Infos dazu überhäuft.

EDIT: hier findest dun eine Anleitung: http://www.dmrbikes.com/maintain/mk2_cranks_installguide.pdf

Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater (28. Dezember 2002)

Lagerschalen schön gerade einschlagen, Lager nicht beschädigen. Achse beim Montieren fetten (!!), auf Richtung achten (manche haben L/R-Zeichen). Zuerst Kettenseite montieren, danach die andere Seite. Kettenlinie beachten (kleine Spacer auf grossen auf der Achse & Ausgleichsspacer auf Gegenseite).

Beim Montieren erklärt sich das Ganze eigentlich von selbst.

HTH,
kater


----------



## NRH (28. Dezember 2002)

Auf einer seite des lager raus , und dann beide Lagerschalen  mit'm schraubstock einpressen (rand einfetten!) . Dann steckst Du die achse rein , macht den Langen spacer drauf , und schlägst anschließend wieder des Lager in die Schale ... die methode stammt von nem BMX Händler , und funktionirt bei mir super 
Dann die Kurbeln :
Erst musst Du Dickere Staubkappe auf die Linke bzw. gegenüber der Kettenseite stecken . Dann Kommen noch 1-2 Spacer drauf (genaue anzahl sollte in der gebrauchanleitung sein) . Dann Fettest die Achse ein , und tust die Kurbeln drauf (werckzeug dafür sollte dabei sein .... ) . Dann nimmst die Dünnere Staubkappe , nimmst nochmal 1-2 spacer , und schiebst die auf die andere seite . Dann kommt der Innenring vom Kettenblatt drauf , und dann die Kurbel inklusive Kettenblatt .... und achse einfetten net vergessen !


----------



## evil_rider (28. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von NRH _
> *Auf einer seite des lager raus , und dann beide Lagerschalen  mit'm schraubstock einpressen (rand einfetten!) . Dann steckst Du die achse rein , macht den Langen spacer drauf , und schlägst anschließend wieder des Lager in die Schale ... die methode stammt von nem BMX Händler , und funktionirt bei mir super
> Dann die Kurbeln :
> Erst musst Du Dickere Staubkappe auf die Linke bzw. gegenüber der Kettenseite stecken . Dann Kommen noch 1-2 Spacer drauf (genaue anzahl sollte in der gebrauchanleitung sein) . Dann Fettest die Achse ein , und tust die Kurbeln drauf (werckzeug dafür sollte dabei sein .... ) . Dann nimmst die Dünnere Staubkappe , nimmst nochmal 1-2 spacer , und schiebst die auf die andere seite . Dann kommt der Innenring vom Kettenblatt drauf , und dann die Kurbel inklusive Kettenblatt .... und achse einfetten net vergessen ! *




genauso mache ich das auch


----------



## Jeanette (28. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von NRH _
> *Auf einer seite des lager raus , und dann beide Lagerschalen  mit'm schraubstock einpressen (rand einfetten!) . Dann steckst Du die achse rein , macht den Langen spacer drauf , und schlägst anschließend wieder des Lager in die Schale ... die methode stammt von nem BMX Händler , und funktionirt bei mir super
> *



ja so habe ich das gerade erst gemacht. allerdings etwas anders :
lagerschale auf einer seite eingepresst.
dann die achse rein zusammen mit dem spacer und die andere lagerschale eingeschlagen. hat gut geklappt 




> *
> Dann die Kurbeln :
> Erst musst Du Dickere Staubkappe auf die Linke bzw. gegenüber der Kettenseite stecken . Dann Kommen noch 1-2 Spacer drauf (genaue anzahl sollte in der gebrauchanleitung sein) . Dann Fettest die Achse ein , und tust die Kurbeln drauf (werckzeug dafür sollte dabei sein .... ) . Dann nimmst die Dünnere Staubkappe , nimmst nochmal 1-2 spacer , und schiebst die auf die andere seite . Dann kommt der Innenring vom Kettenblatt drauf , und dann die Kurbel inklusive Kettenblatt .... und achse einfetten net vergessen ! *



das ist mein problem. es gibt keine anleitung. 

wie sieht denn das werkzeug aus mit dem ich die kurbeln drauf kriege ?
hier ist ein imbus - klar

aber dann noch andere Teile. Wozu sind die genau und wie heißen die ? 
#1





#2




#3




#4




#5





und zuletzt noch ein silbernes (ähnelt den staubkappen)






sorry für die miese qualität aber das is ne handykamera mit taschenlampe als beleuchtung


----------



## NRH (28. Dezember 2002)

Also Du steckst des Ding auf Bild Nr.5 auf die Kurbel . Dann nimmst des Ding auf Bild Nr.1 und Schraubst es in die Achse .... dann zieht sich die Kurbel rein .... wenn Du dann vertig bist schraubst des wieder raus , macht die Kurbel schrauben drauf und vertig .
Und wenn Du die Kurbeln wieder ruunter haben willst nimmst Du die schraube wieder runter , legst Nr.4 auf die achse, schraubst Nr.2 auf die Kurbeln , und ziehst des zeug mich Hilfe von Nr.3 wieder raus


----------



## NRH (28. Dezember 2002)

Des letzde Dind is der Ring für des Blatt ....


----------



## Jeanette (28. Dezember 2002)

genial....danke !!

mit wieviel Nm sollte man die Kurbeln anziehen ?


----------



## Jeanette (28. Dezember 2002)

okay hat sich wohl erledigt mit schrauben... 
ich habe 4 distanzringe und so wie es aussieht brauche ich mindestens 8 !! 
also erstmal pause 
und...

muss der ganze teil der kurbel (wo die achse draufkommt) auf die achse ? oder ist es schlimm wenn noch ca. 0.5 cm frei bleiben ?
es geht nämlich nicht anders da der kurbelarm sonst am rahmen schleifen würde :/


----------



## kater (29. Dezember 2002)

Um das zu vermeiden, braucht man ja die Spacer!

Irgendwas hast du noch falsch montiert, denn mehr als 2-3 Spacer musste ich noch an keinem Rad verschrauben...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jeanette (29. Dezember 2002)

um das zu vermeiden braucht man die spacer ?

je mehr spacer ich auf die achse setze, desto weniger platz bleibt ja dem kurbelarm zum "greifen" 

und da der rahmen es nicht anders zulässt, muss ich 4 spacer nehmen. es ist jezt max. 1 mm platz zwischen kurbel und kettenstrebe.

meine frage war aber ob es schlimm ist wenn eben der kurbelarm nicht voll auf der achse ist (also so weit es geht) sondern ein halber cm frei bleibt ?


----------



## evil_rider (29. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Jeanette _
> *um das zu vermeiden braucht man die spacer ?
> 
> je mehr spacer ich auf die achse setze, desto weniger platz bleibt ja dem kurbelarm zum "greifen"
> ...



nein, ,brauchen nur zu 2/3 draufsitzen ! bei splined-feinverzahnung langt das !


----------



## Jeanette (8. Januar 2003)

Hi 

also es sind leider nicht ganz 2 drittel  
hoffentlich hält es. anders passt es nicht in den rahmen (kurbelarm schleift an der kettenstrebe). was wäre hier die schlimmste situation ? kann die kurbel brechen oder abfallen bei harter belastung ?

und noch eine frage:
habe ganz normale bmx pedale. ist es normal dass sie sich nur sehr sehr schwer eindrehen lassen ? oder mache ich mir damit das gewinde in der kurbel kaputt ?

help plz


----------



## kater (8. Januar 2003)

Wenn du Pech hast, hast du dir gerade das Pedalgewinde zerstört. Manche BMX Pedale haben andere Gewinde als MTB Pedale (oder manche Kurbelarme andere Gewinde). Hast du wirklich mit aller Kraft die Pedale reingeschraubt? Oder hattest du einfach einen leichten Wiederstand beim einschrauben?


----------



## Jeanette (8. Januar 2003)

hm also es war ein erst leichter, dann stärkerer widerstand. ich habe natürlich nicht mehr weiter gedreht.
es sind bmx kurbeln (wtp pro) und bmx pedale (primo).


----------



## NRH (8. Januar 2003)

Hamm die Pedale 1/2 , oder 3/9 gewinde ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (9. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von NRH _
> *Hamm die Pedale 1/2 , oder 3/9 gewinde ? *



3/9 *lol* du meint 9/16 


und die primo kurbeln gibbet nur mit 9/16 gewinde  also würde nen 1/2 pedalgewinde  durchfallen


----------



## Pissnelke (9. Januar 2003)

primo kurbeln ?

welche größe hat denn das gewinde bei WTP ?


----------



## evil_rider (9. Januar 2003)

sorry meinte WTP kurbel *da noch gefrohrende finger hatte von auffm weg nachhause*


----------



## NRH (9. Januar 2003)

@evil 

darf man sich denn net mal verschreiben  
Naja, und wenn's WTP sind hast au' recht .... 

@jeanette
hast Du die Dinger mit oder ohne fett reibgeschraubt ?


----------



## Jeanette (9. Januar 2003)

habe sie mit fett reingedreht.

also die pedale sind 9/16"


----------



## Voodoo3Killer (19. Januar 2003)

Noch eine Frage zu dem Thema...

Muss der "Adapter"-Ring für das Kettenblatt komplett in diesem verschwinden? Oder nur "halb"?


----------



## NRH (19. Januar 2003)

Der Ring muss scho ganz rein....


----------



## Voodoo3Killer (19. Januar 2003)

Bevor er auf der Achse ist, oder wenn man die Kurbelarme drauf macht, durch das Zusammendrücken?


Ich hab den nämlich nicht ins Kettenblatt bekommen...

Und dann halt einfach so drauf gemacht...

Aber ich bekomms eh nicht hin...


----------



## NRH (19. Januar 2003)

Also normal sollte der ohne Probleme rein gehn... nimm mal nen stück Holz, und nen Hammer um's rein zu machen ....


----------



## Voodoo3Killer (19. Januar 2003)

no way!

Genau so hab ichs probiert!

Draufgezunden wie sonst noch was, hat sich nix gerührt...

Naja jetzt hab ich alles zusammen gebaut...

Aber einer der Kurbel arme is ganz auf der Achse und der andere nur 1/3 und jetzt brauch ich ne längere Schraube um von der einen Seite anzuziehn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

